
Anker's wirefree security cam raised over $2M on Kickstarter - cescc
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1116368506/evercam-the-wirefree-security-cam-with-365-day-bat?ref=3ci076&utm_source=crowdcreate&utm_medium=cc_eufy_evercam&utm_content=cc_eufy_evercam
======
hourislate
It seems the power claim of holding a charge for 1 year is because the camera
is in standby mode. I suppose if there is enough activity it will drain the
power much quicker.

> EverCam having the power to run for 365 days (or 3 years in Standby Mode)

I'm a recent customer of the Wyze Camera. Absolutely love it. What an
incredible little camera and all for $20. It requires a power source but
otherwise does everything this Wirefree Camera does and maybe more.

[https://www.wyzecam.com/](https://www.wyzecam.com/)

